# Oracle deprecates the Java browser plugin, prepares for its demise



## kpa (Jan 29, 2016)

Posted on http://daemonforums.org:

http://daemonforums.org/showthread.php?t=9629


----------



## UnixRocks (Jan 30, 2016)

Well, that's just freakin' great since about 80% of our Remote Management Interfaces at work require that plugin to get the console remotely. Just peachy.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 30, 2016)

It's not going to go away immediately.  A good argument could be made that this is being done five or ten years later than it should have been.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Feb 1, 2016)

The problem with the web plugin was never its existence. The problem was firstly that it's enabled by default, and secondly that browsers are crap and don't really allow you to enable plugins only for a single domain (yes, there are extensions like NoScript, but it should be "secure by default").

Imagine that if everyone who installs Python suddenly has a browser plugin enabling to run Python code enabled for all sites. I think you will find that Python will quickly become a huge security problem, even though there's nothing wrong with Python as such.


----------



## kpa (Feb 1, 2016)

Performance was always the achilles' heel for the java plugin, despite the promises it's always known as the plugin that makes your browser and computer crawl to a halt when it's launched unless you have a highest end gaming rig with ultra powerful CPU.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 1, 2016)

I hope it doesn't take as long as Flash to die out.....


----------



## cpm@ (Feb 1, 2016)

I just found this interesting presentation:

Migrating From Applets to Java Desktop Apps in JavaFX


----------

